# Golf



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A strange game isn't it?

anyone play?

I've been hacking for ages, never had a lesson (it shows) but just enjoy getting out of the house for a few hours, walk in the sun, and that feelin when you manage to smack one for miles!









Played one of my best rounds ever today, a 94 on a par 68 (I said I wasn't good)

The odd thing is even though I'm really chuffed I keep thinking I should have done better, two lost balls (so that's 4 shots) and 4 3 putts (another 4 shots).

So really I should have an 88 in there somewhere!

Why can't I be happy with the 94?

Mind you the 90 yard pitch on the 15th to within 6 inches of the pin will keep me smiling for ages, sad thing was that was one of the holes I lost a ball (sliced off the tee) so what should have been a 4 was a 6!

Funny old game, or a walk spoilt as you may describe it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im strictly a hacker too Paul.....

I play only 2-3 times a year if Im lucky









We really must try to get together for a round soon.....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Golf?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Old bikes?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Can't believe there are no other little white ball whackers here!

Jase yes def we'll have to go for a round before the winter sets in!

Had 3 more round since, though I'd got back to normal with a 116 and a 110 then Thursday shot a 92 (par 67)







and that was with 2 8's on the card!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've always intended to start playing golf, but the time I intended to start won't be around for another 25/30 years or so.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I stated playing in the mid 1990's, had to give up after three years as my back problems got worse









I managed to reduce my handicap to 24 in three years ....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I started playing when I was about 12 and - haven't really improved much since







I can hit the ball a lot farther now, but that just means I'm two fairways away, not one









I play couple of times a year - usually whenever I'm visiting my parents. They live on a course in Tucson and da plays nearly every day. He's been mad for it as long as I can remember.

It _is_ a nice opportunity to have a pint outside (which is against the law just about everywhere in the US).


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I was put off big time many years ago by the snobby attitiude of a certain club near me where it was made obvious you had to "know someone" to be accepted, and that "outsiders" like me weren't welcome.

Too elitist fro me, but maybe it's better in the States or Australia

I'll stick to clay pigeon shooting and table tennis


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Too elitist fro me, but maybe it's better in the States or Australia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Golf maybe was elitist 30 years ago Griff but much has changed and it is now very accesible to anyone with lots of new golf clubs and pay and play courses.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe it varies then from club to club

I still know a certain tennis club where you have to suck eggs to be in with a chance of joining.

Maybe we'd produce some winners if many of these clubs genuinely welcomed working class people instead of giving an illusion to do so.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Maybe it varies then from club to club
> 
> I still know a certain tennis club where you have to suck eggs to be in with a chance of joining.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have thought a respectable middle-class man like yourself would have any trouble


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks like the first ever golf thread is heading into the politics forum soon


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Griff there are still a few "Tory" golf clubs around, the type where the secretary has been hand reared by the local gentry for generations, A friend of a friend is a member at one, invited me down for a round. I started change into my golf shoes in the car park as usual! What are you doing he said, we have changing rooms!









Actually their Â£40 a round course was no better than the Â£13 pay and play ones I frequent, sometimes I even wear jeans and a tee shirt!

I enjoy it for the exercise (a good 5-6 miles walk) and the 19th hole and it's an excuse to get out from under the 710's feet for half a day!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Try clay pigeon shooting. There's no snobbery amongst shooters. No one gives a **** where you come from. They just want to see if you can shoot, and talk about guns. I've come across these stuck up Tory golfers and they make my skin crawl. Can't stand the "putting on the style"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Griff said:


> stuck up Tory golfers ...... make my skin crawl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time you run out of clays Griff get down your local members only golf club and bag a few pringle diamond sweater wearing snobs!









btw did you get to the CLA game fair at Belvoir Castle a couple of months back? Must have been every gun maker in the country there. I'll never say a watch costs too much after seeing the prices for some of the guns!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> I'll stick to table tennis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you had to be Chinese to play that







.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

I and 5 of my mates used to play Urban golf. One club a 7 iron down the fields near my house we used my mates coal shovel to make 9 holes in the ground. We obviously putted with the 7 iron but the best thing about it was we used to play for money. No cardigans, no golf carts, no bmw's, no angina just pure working class golf


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > I'll stick to table tennis
> ...


Er no....................but maybe Chinese to win at it!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

albini13 said:


> I and 5 of my mates used to play Urban golf. One club a 7 iron down the fields near my house we used my mates coal shovel to make 9 holes in the ground. We obviously putted with the 7 iron but the best thing about it was we used to play for money. No cardigans, no golf carts, no bmw's, no angina just pure working class golf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if that's how the game started back when?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> I've come across these stuck up Tory golfers and they make my skin crawl. Can't stand the bastards "putting on the style"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bigotry of the left


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The fact is it is certain types that have a snob edge to them that puts many off golf, and it tends to be the pringle diamond sweater types that Pg refers too, an they wont be labour voters will they!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> The fact is it is certain types that have a snob edge to them that puts many off golf, and it tends to be the pringle diamond sweater types that Pg refers too, an they wont be labour voters will they!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More bigotry


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You take as you find

Nothing says "upper-class contempt" like golf. The sport oozes tasseled-shoe snobbery â€" a reassuring feeling, deep down inside, of knowing you're not one of the coupon-clipping untouchables (which, as Martha Stewart would say, is a good thing). The very word conjures visions of those sleek-haired Aryans in the Ralph Lauren Polo ads, wearing the White Man's Burden as a fashion statement â€" the sort of people who say, "Kir Royales all around," high on a smug sense of entitlement.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The movie Falling Down offers a strategy for stamping out golf blight: Take back the green. At gunpoint. Widely reviled as a revenge fantasy for angry white guys, the film, which stars Michael Douglas as a downsized working stiff who goes postal, also struck a responsive chord with the golf-loathing masses. In one black-comedic scene, the gun-toting Douglas wanders across a golf course and is nearly beaned when a fat old rich guy, incensed that a trespasser is interrupting his game, sends a ball whistling past Douglas' head. Enraged, Douglas answers with a burp of gunfire, terrifying the golfer into cardiac arrest. Lecturing the wheezing, fear-crazed man on the insanity of nearly killing someone because he interrupts your game â€" a game of ******** golf, goddamit â€" Douglas froths, "And now you're going to die with that stupid little hat on!" Class war begins on the green.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> You take as you find
> 
> Nothing says "upper-class contempt" like golf. The sport oozes tasseled-shoe snobbery â€" a reassuring feeling, deep down inside, of knowing you're not one of the coupon-clipping untouchables (which, as Martha Stewart would say, is a good thing). The very word conjures visions of those sleek-haired Aryans in the Ralph Lauren Polo ads, wearing the White Man's Burden as a fashion statement â€" the sort of people who say, "Kir Royales all around," high on a smug sense of entitlement.
> 
> ...


More original comment I see Griff









http://www.suck.com/daily/2000/06/16/daily.html


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Griff said:


> The fact is it is certain types that have a snob edge to them that puts many off golf, and it tends to be the pringle diamond sweater types that Pg refers too, an they wont be labour voters will they!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In fact, as usual, you are wrong, the worst people at most Golf Clubs now are the "new money" social climbers, who have really "bought into" their perceived "lifestyle", who are priggish, boorish and downright rude, and generally ARE labour voters....which is why I stopped playing 25 years ago


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I aint one of 'em


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

chrisb said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is it is certain types that have a snob edge to them that puts many off golf, and it tends to be the pringle diamond sweater types that Pg refers too, an they wont be labour voters will they!!
> ...


Not born out with reality.................as usual!!

25 years ago there was no new labour.

26 years ago Margaret Thatcher came to power.

Interesting then that 1 year later you give up golf because of priggish, boring and rude people. Yep.............that was them golfers 25 years ago!!!!People that didn't believe in society!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Well I aint one of 'em
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about the money but considering your posts on this thread some of Chris' other descriptions seem very appropriate.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh please John.....................how unlike you to get personal!!!!






























You and him should go and play a game of golf together


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Griff said:


> chrisb said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


Who said anything about New Labour . Griff ? (You should engage eyes before putting mouth into gear







)

They were old labour then , but the new pillocks will be New Labour now.......I'm not just imagining this, my Mother was club secretary (not an Hon position, but actually a paid job) until recently...(she had to retire being 77yrs old) and the "new money" ones were always last to pay for anything and first in line for a freebie, no sense of ettiquette either, and as she said "very rude"









As for not believing in Society, I though that it had already been established, on this Forum, that the saying was a misquote.

Your view of society is very balanced though, YOU have a chip on BOTH shoulders.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And you haven't of course.

I'm just glad I don't agree with you on ANYTHING.............and I'd be very worried if I did


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Griff said:


> ........I'm just glad I don't agree with you on ANYTHING.............and I'd be very worried if I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The feeling is reciprocated


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Good.................even better!!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm bored now...


----------

